# baby fox



## Pallycow (Apr 30, 2013)

Caught them out playing today...they came up within 4 feet of me, some of the time I had to back up as i could not zoom out anymore since I had on my 70-300  lol.  Fun little guys.  I'll upload more as I process the set after work.


----------



## Overread (Apr 30, 2013)

*100% jealous*

Awws looks like a lovely fox kit! Looking forward to seeing more from the shoot!


----------



## jedirunner (Apr 30, 2013)

Love it.  Glad you had your stuff ready to shoot, as this is a fun picture.

Kevin


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 30, 2013)

It was a blast.  Went out last night and one poked his head out, but was nothing special as the light sucked.  So I went out today when light was a bit harsh but perfectly placed over my left shoulder.  Except when they wandered into the woods..then of course it was very shady.  lol

Super fun stuff.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2013)

Overread said:


> *100% jealous*
> 
> Awws looks like a lovely fox kit! Looking forward to seeing more from the shoot!



This 100%


----------



## runnah (Apr 30, 2013)

Overread said:


> *100% jealous*
> 
> Awws looks like a lovely fox kit! Looking forward to seeing more from the shoot!



Well the kit fox is good enough for now but next time I think Pally should upgrade to a more professional grade fox.

p.s. a tad light for my tastes


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 30, 2013)

that's the cameras jpg I just tossed up to show my fun.  I'll lower exposure when I process the raws in LR


they were so close, we went back to the car and got the 100mm macro, lol.  naturally...they went back in by the time she got back with that lens....lol


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 30, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## yioties (Apr 30, 2013)

Both are great images and a great stroke of luck being able to see a baby fox in the wild!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 30, 2013)

Lucky you to get to see those little guys! The second shot is adorable.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 30, 2013)

Great shots.  I can't believe you were able to get so close to them.  Lucky indeed!


----------



## Desi (Apr 30, 2013)

So cool


----------



## JonathanGallagher (May 1, 2013)

Great work, 2 wonderful shots there


----------



## KaO12343 (May 1, 2013)

great pics!


----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)

Thanks all for stopping by and commenting. 

Sorry I have not updated much, I have been really busy...can't even play with my foxes.  I put one through today that was kinda cute...


----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)

decided to try out my portrait lens, so laid on the ground at 50mm, and they came out all curious and stuff.  Medium crop or so, not too heavy.


----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)

Missed a bit on framing, but still cute.


----------



## ronlane (May 1, 2013)

Very nice capture(s).


----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Ron.


----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)

last one for a bit, gotta work now, lol


----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)

a little more than halfway through the set, lol...took way too many pics.


----------



## MSnowy (May 1, 2013)

Great set.


----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)

MSnowy said:


> Great set.




Thanks.


----------



## dudley_53 (May 1, 2013)

Gorgeous! Where is the parents? You see them?


----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)

saw the dad off in the distance...but not much on that day.  they come by and bark in the holes to call the pups out, and sometimes come to drop food in the holes.  won't be long before mom moves them as they are getting bigger now.

this one might be a bit over processed, not sure I like the comp anyway, if I decide I do, I might revisit it and process it less should I decide to print it.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 1, 2013)

This is a great set Pally, they all made me smile


----------



## DarkShadow (May 1, 2013)

Nice pix. so cute I want one.


----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)

They are really adorable....and look so cuddly.  lol.  tiny too....it's funny when I view in viewfinder or on lcd , then I look back with my eyes...and realize how tiny they are....seem bigger on camera.


----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)

Last one for the night.  I have about 50 more to go through, but I have computer eyes....lol.  night night..


----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)

I lied.  One more, lol.  Now I'm done for the night.


----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)

ehh...maybe a bit too much sat/vib   might tone it down a hair...  funny how they are all grayish in the shade then golden color in the sunlight.


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 1, 2013)

That first one is fantastic. Fox? Fantastic? Fantastic Mr. Fox? See what I did there? Oh well.

I do love these and I am very jealous. What do I have waddling around in the area behind my house - a very fat groundhog. I take a picture and it looks like a fat lump of coarse, gray hair. Needless to say I will not be posting those shots.


----------



## Pallycow (May 1, 2013)

lol, I have not shot a groundhog...post anyway, I like groundhogs..  lol


----------



## bc_steve (May 1, 2013)

very cool!  I've never seen a baby fox before, thanks for sharing!


----------

